# Kein Rüstungsschmied mehr seit 4.0.1



## Pyrox Eisbrecher (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

Vor dem Patch auf 4.0.1 hatte ich bereits Wochenenden des Farmes hinter mich gebracht um Rüstungsschmied zu erlernen.
Hatte soweit alles gut geklappt...
Seit dem Patch auf 4.0.1 bin nun keiner mehr...
Wenn ich mit dem Lehrer in Eisenschmiede nun spreche kann ich zwar sowas auswählen ala "ich war mal Rüstungsschmied und wills wieder werden" jedoch wenn ich diese option anwähle passiert ziemlich genau nix...
Der Lehrer hat noch die Quest "Imperiale Rüstung" offen die ich damals nicht gemacht hatte (hab se auch net gebraucht)...

Nun meine Frage: Muss ich die Quest nun auch noch machen oder was muss ich tun um wieder Rüstungsschmied zu werden?
Finde es schade dass ich noch nicht mal nen Hinweis vom NPC bekomme was zu tun ist oder was mir noch fehlt...

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich tun muss?
Danke schon mal im Voraus

Cheers


----------



## kdvub (28. Oktober 2010)

Die Schmiedspezialisierung wurde m.W. schon mit 3.x abgeschafft, bzw. die Spezialisierung haben auf Lvl 80 NICHTS gebracht und waren schon daher unnötig (hab diese mit meinem Schmiedechar auch nicht gemacht). Die Rezepte aus den jeweiligen Spezialisierungen kannst du auch beim Schmiedekunstlehrer in Dalaran für ein bissle Gold erlernen.

Wenn du die Quest machen willst, dann mache sie, wenn nicht, dann nicht!


----------



## Sawelo (28. Oktober 2010)

Warum wurden die Questreihen nicht deaktiviert? Habe grade noch schön viel Arbeit reingesteckt und stehe nun vor dem Rüstungs-Spezi in IF und kann nicht weitermachen. Das mindeste ist ja wohl die Rückerstattung der Materialien... wenn es wirklich so ist, dass man so faul oder dumm war einfach nur die Funktion des Erlernens einer Spezialisierung zu entfernen, aber nicht die Questreihen rausgenommen oder zumindest einen Hinweis eingebaut hat dass es nicht mehr geht - dann ist das eine Unverschämtheit. Und weil die Fragen hier immer wieder auftauchen zeigt es ja, dass der Sachverhalt nicht so klar und bekannt ist.


----------



## Captain Mosh (13. Dezember 2010)

> Das mindeste ist ja wohl die Rückerstattung der Materialien...


Nach diesem Satz konnte ich Dich leider nicht mehr ernstnehmen . Rückerstattung der Materialien... genau... und am besten die verlorene Zeit noch ausbezahlen und so . Ne komm, beruhig Dich mal. Schließlich ist ganz WoW nur ein zumeist spaßiger Zeitvertreib und die Änderung stand auch mit Sicherheit in irgendwelchen Patchnotes.


----------



## Bighorn (18. Januar 2011)

Rückerstattung ... da mußt ich lachen.

Möchte auch meine über 1000 Thoriumerz wieder haben die ich in Tanaris hab liegen lassen um an die bescheuerten Rüstungsteile der Thoriumrüstung zu kommen.


Btw. eine Quest zur Spezialisierung hab ich mit Schmied Nummer2, meinem DK, garnicht mehr bekommen.
Dafür konnte ich alle 3 Schmiedepläne (untere/ obere Hälfte) zusammen basteln.


----------

